# aquarium thermometer or hydromometer?



## happyfrosty10 (Apr 13, 2006)

can anyone tell me what's the difference between an aquarium thermometer or hydromometer or they are just the same only different names? thank you

Z man thnks for the info so the thermometr for water is still called thermometer right?


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Thermometer gives the water temperature, the hydromometer gives you the salinity of water used mostly for Marine (not freshwater) tanks.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Z Man said:


> Thermometer gives the water temperature, the hydromometer gives you the salinity of water used mostly for Marine (not freshwater) tanks.


Exactly what he said.


----------

